# Build OBS with Visual Studio 2019



## leyley (Mar 10, 2020)

As https://github.com/obsproject/obs-studio/wiki/install-instructions#windows-build-directions says, Visual Studio 2017 has a pre-built windows dependencies to download: https://obsproject.com/downloads/dependencies2017.zip
Is there any pre-built deps for Visual Studio 2019 to download?

Thanks


----------



## leyley (Mar 10, 2020)

I used depends for VS 2017 and VS 2019 compiler to build obs.
And I got a redeclaration  error when building 
 C2011      “VScrollArea”:“class”  decklink-ouput-ui    D:\obs-studio-24.0.5\UI\vertical-scroll-area.hpp    7    

Any helps?


----------

